# kann meine windows partitionen nicht mehr mounten [solved]

## IceBall

hi leute.

Ich habe seit neuesten das Problem, dass ich meine Windowspartitionen nicht mehr mounten kann. Das wär aber insofern schon wichtig, da ich dort zu meinen ganzen Daten zukommen muss. Beim mounten der FAT32 Partition bekomm ich diese Fehlermeldung:

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,

       or too many mounted file systems

```

bei NTFS Partitionen eine Fehlermeldung, dass der Kernel keinen ntfs support hätte:

```
mount: fs type ntfs not supported by kernel
```

in meiner kernel-config hab ich aber ganz klar stehen:

```
 <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support                      

               (437) Default codepage for FAT                       

               (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT               

               <*> NTFS file system support                         

               [*]   NTFS debugging support                       

   [*]   NTFS write support                            

                                                
```

Warum ist das so, wo es doch vor einiger Zeit schon mal funktioniert hat :/

- iceLast edited by IceBall on Wed Dec 15, 2004 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Haldir

Sicher auch das die Kernel auch geladen ist ?

Ansonsten, ist das ein und die selbe Platte auf der deine FAT32/NTFS partitionen drauf sind?

----------

## IceBall

ja, der kernel ist eigentlich shcon geladen

ich hab hier 2 Platten, auf der ersten ist je eine FAT/NTFS (und meine gentoo hier) partition, auf der zweiten ist noch eine NTFS partition (selbes problem) nebst swap... kA ob das nun wahnsinnig weiter hilft

----------

## Haldir

Hmm, mal kernel platt machen, neuen compilen ?

Ich hatte nur gefragt ob gleiche Platte, ob  die Platte langsam stirbt  :Wink: 

Aber da du ja noch Gentoo von bootest.

----------

## IceBall

hehe, kernel platt machen und neu kompilieren war mir auch schon eingefallen, zeigt keine veränderung. Ich habe nur gerade jetzt die lustige entdeckung gemacht dass, wenn ich von meinem 2.6.8 kernel boote, alles problemlos funktiniert, aber vom 2.6.9er nicht. Es dürfte also wirklich ein Problem mit meiner Kernel konfiguration sein.. nur welche optionen spucken mir hier noch in die Suppe  :Question: 

----------

## Haldir

Hmm wenn du die 2.6.8 bootest und dann make oldconfig probierst?

----------

## IceBall

hab ich jetzt mal gemacht.. selbes problem  :Sad: 

----------

## Lensman

 *IceBall wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support                      
> 
> ...

 

Schalte mal die Default Codepage von 437 auf 850 (Das ist die für Europa). Daran hat es bei mir gelegen. Gff. musst du auch noch das default isocharset auf iso8859-15 stellen.

----------

## IceBall

danke Lensman, das hat das Problem gelöst.

----------

## Lensman

Kein Problem  :Smile: 

Füge dem Threadtitel dann doch bitte noch [solved] hinzu. Thx

----------

